# Red Bellie or Pacu



## Willow (Feb 9, 2004)

Hi, Could someone please identify these fish for me...they has gone under much debate whether they are a pacu or a red bellied piranha. thanks so much for your help


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Looks like pacu to me.


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

Pacu, see the way the jaw slopes into the belly. A piranha has a protruding Jaw. I think Frank would agree. Not to mention the fins and the overall shape


----------



## Willow (Feb 9, 2004)

oh thank you soo much for your help "cheers" :smile:


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Those are pacus fpr sure...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

hahahahah ugly pacu


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Not much to debate, they are indeed pacu (genus Piaractus).


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Pacu's id get rid of them unless you can get a 1000g tank


----------



## Willow (Feb 9, 2004)

thanks everybody...they are not mine...someone elses on another forum.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Bigkrup444 said:


> Pacu's id get rid of them unless you can get a 1000g tank


 how big do they get or why do they need such a big tank


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

RED BELLY PACU :nod:


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Pacu.


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

pacu


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

pacu


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Death in # said:


> hahahahah ugly pacu


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

diffinetly a pacu to me :nod:


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

I hate Pacu


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

really i think a pacu is a pig w/ gills and fin


----------



## viperman100 (Aug 17, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> Bigkrup444 said:
> 
> 
> > Pacu's id get rid of them unless you can get a 1000g tank
> ...


 they get huge over 24" is not uncommon.


----------

